# Just scored a used slant 212 for my '70 YBA-1 !!!



## Humbucker (Feb 18, 2007)

I found a guy in town selling his mint condition YBX212 cab (slanted 212 cab for YBA-1 Tribute & MOD1 heads). I'm using it with my 1970 YBA-1 head and I couldn't be happier. Sounds amazing, has a small footprint, it's actually portable and can fit in a car, excellent!

I was a bit surprised and just a pinch disappointed to see that the new cab is 3/4'' narrower then these old original YBA-1 heads but it's not all that noticeable I guess, so no big deal right?

Here are some pics:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Humbucker said:


> I was a bit surprised and just a pinch disappointed to see that the new cab is 3/4'' narrower then these old original YBA-1 heads but it's not all that noticeable I guess, so no big deal right?


It is a very big deal!! 

I noticed it immediately!

Cheers

Dave


BTW...Congrats on the new cab.


----------



## Humbucker (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's a picture of my YBA-1 chassis. Lots of big iron in there!



- - - Updated - - -

Hey Dave, thanks! :smile-new:


I'm so obsessive that if I come into some money, I plan on buying a used Tribute head to go with this cab so that they match as a set. I know that I'm a sick man but what can I do?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW...That is some VERY serious iron!!

You know I was kidding in my last post about it being "a big deal"...right?

And I really hope you feel better soon 
(psssssst...I'll let you know if I see any Tribute heads looking for a new owner)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

You could do what I did, and screw some amp feet into the top of the cab to accomodate the wider head spacing. Works a charm. But might not be for everyone, usability/utility trumps resale value almost every time for me.


----------



## Humbucker (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks guys!

BTW Dave, yeah I knew you were messin' with me there, it's all good!

Yes those transformers are crazy big. It looks like at least the output transformer was replaced by somebody along the way. I'm thinking that they tried to make this amp more bass guitar friendly by upsizing the output transformer, plus it had "ultra linear" taps available, the the amp was wired up for ultra linear operation. I undid all that and wired it back to stock as much as possible. Sounds great now!

- - - Updated - - -

I should mention Dave, that so far I've found two used YBA-1 Tribute heads for sale in my area but unfortunately I don't have the funds yet but maybe soon. Hopefully I'll get the cash together in time before they're both sold.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Those 212 slant cabs are awesome - congrads!


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

You and Donna (Prince - 3rd Eye Girl) have similar taste!










Four of them here...

http://images.fashiongps.com/gpsfull/purplepr.fashiongps.com/52ff510d2493e1392464141.jpg


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Sorry to revive an oldish thread. I was wondering if the 70s yba1 is unstable on top of the new ybx212. I ask because I am seriously thinking of getting the cab. But I won't do it if it's really unstable. I don't mind how it looks at all by the way.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well done for sniffing that deal out!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Can you say *"CRANK ME!" *boys and girls.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I believe those pedal boards are worth more than my last car,... a lot more.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Nice score and absolutly stellar looking and I know sounding rig 
yes I can notice the 3/4" difference but what the hell it's still awesome... enjoy!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I kind of like it better than a perfect match. It says to me "I look the way I look 'cause I'm here to make some serious sound."

...although a couple lengths of flexible ducting with gloves on the ends gaffered to the sides would make for a pretty cool looking robot... just sayin'...


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I know a few musicians with big heads so I wouldn't give it a second thought.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Sorry to revive an oldish thread. I was wondering if the 70s yba1 is unstable on top of the new ybx212. I ask because I am seriously thinking of getting the cab. But I won't do it if it's really unstable. I don't mind how it looks at all by the way.


If you're worried about stability, you could always go this route like I did with my old Reverb Master (way too big for the YBX212)...it's the YCX212...low rider:


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

TheRumRunner said:


> You and Donna (Prince - 3rd Eye Girl) have similar taste!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great photo Rum, where was this taken?


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

I picked up a YBA-1MOD1 with YBX cab, the vintage 30's had been swapped out for Eminence Wizards, the sound is pretty killer.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That's one cool rig ya got there DrHook!!


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been thinking of buying a YBX212 to go with my YBA1 '74 head... and then I came across this ad from Washington CL:

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/msg/4852358136.html

The grill cloths don't match at all. Urgh! I think it looks awful.

I didn't realize that the grill cloth had changed from the 60's YBA1 to the '70s. Can someone confirm this please?


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

You can buy the original grill cloth from Yorkville (long and mcquade). I think that is how it ages.



isoneedacoffee said:


> I've been thinking of buying a YBX212 to go with my YBA1 '74 head... and then I came across this ad from Washington CL:
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/msg/4852358136.html
> 
> ...


----------

